# GIMP & .NEF (raw)



## billy_the_kid43 (Mar 3, 2010)

Is there a plug-in for GIMP that would allow the Nikon .NEF file formats to viewed and PP?

I can't seem to find any info about the .NEF file format and GIMP.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Reel1 (Mar 3, 2010)

This maybe what you are looking for.


UFRaw - Download & Install


----------



## billy_the_kid43 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks :thumbup:

I installed it, but it doesn't appear to be a plug-in.  It's a free standing program.  Guess I'll have to play with it to understand how it works.

Thank you again.


----------



## benlonghair (Mar 5, 2010)

It is defiantly a free-standing program but it syncs up with GIMP pretty well. Haven't had an issue with it yet. Plus it's free.


----------



## billy_the_kid43 (Mar 6, 2010)

Gave it a try and it works well.  Thank you all.:thumbup:


----------

